# If your looking for bearings??



## melsdad (Aug 19, 2014)

Try this place! 

http://www.usabearingsandbelts.com/...-r6-zz-bulk-premium-bearing-3-8x7-8x9-32.html

I needed 10 bearings for an upcoming project. McMaster Carr would have been $64.00 plus shipping.
USA Bearing was less than $20.00 shipped. Just so happens they had bulk packs in the quantity I needed.

Wasn't sure where to post this. I figured the project area would be o.k.?


----------



## ncwbob (Aug 30, 2014)

I just bought the same set of bearings [exact same brand and part number] on ebay for 5 bucks less with free shipping then usa bearings wants. Despite what they say on the package are hardly "premium" bearings, they are cheapo Chinese with the corresponding level of quality. I needed them for a low speed shaft so they were fine for my use but when you do a press type fit with these they tighten up considerably and this would probably cause them to fail rather quickly under frequent use. Just search ebay for "r6-2rs bearing lot"

I used a cheap [ebay] shaft mount bored out with 2 of these bearings inserted, the shaft mount is a clamp on design so I can adjust bearing  clamp pressure.

Cheap stuff of most any kind?, ebay is your friend. 

It is mind blowing how my local steel supply wants 5 times as much for the same piece of aluminum [10"x10"x1" plate] that I have to pay on ebay including shipping? WTF?? I think it is due to it being a small town with only one steel supply company and price gouging!

If I had to make the same thing I used these bearing for again, I would not, I would buy the part already made from here:

https://www.servocity.com/html/bearing_mounts.html


I have no affiliation with servo city, I think some of their stuff is pretty cool though.


----------

